# Convertible Top not closing?



## Midwest350z (Feb 13, 2017)

I attempted to test the convertible top today and it opened fine but did not close the rest of the way. I've read many places it's one of the bow's motor, and that there is a TSB for it. However, I cannot find the TSB and was wondering how I can get it closed. I'm moving soon and need the top completely closed before it goes 300 miles. Holding the close button I don't hear any motors move so according to the car the top is closed. I also cannot force it down by myself (Plus, I believe that would eventually cause more problems than it would solve..)

Any ideas?


----------



## maxz (Dec 22, 2016)

if your saying the top does not fully retract when you press the "open" switch you may want to look at the condition of the two elastic bands that attach to the bow.they get weak over time and need to be replaced.simple DIY repair.


----------

